# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Pijn bestrijden met warmte van een kersenpit kussen

## FRANCOIS580

De ene krijgt in zijn of haar leven meer te kampen met pijn dan de andere, maar allen worden we er vroeg of laat mee geconfronteerd. Er bestaan vele gradaties in pijn en ieders pijndrempel is verschillend. Bij zowel acute als chronische pijn grijpen we massaal naar pijnstillers, maar dat is meestal geen goede oplossing. Met pijnstillers ben je wel enkele uren van je pijn verlost, maar de oorzaak ervan blijft. De natuur gaf ons nochtans heel wat middelen om pijn te bestrijden Zo is warmte een weldaad tegen de pijn, het kersenpitkussen is daar een erg eenvoudig en doeltreffend voorbeeld van. Welke pijn en aandoeningen kan je bestrijden met dit kersenpitkussen?

Pijn kan je leven grondig vergallen, maar het maakt er hoe dan ook deel van uit. Pijnstillers kunnen helpen, maar zijn geen aanraders, zeker niet voor langer gebruik. Er zijn heel wat natuurlijke middelen om pijn te bestrijden. Zo is warmte een weldaad tegen pijn, vooral als je getroffen wordt door spier- , gewrichts- en reumatische pijn. Een van de eenvoudigste maar wel doeltreffende warmtebronnen om van pijn af te geraken is het ouderwetse kersenpitkussen. Hoe komt het dat warmte onze bondgenoot is tegen pijn en tegen welke pijnen is een eenvoudig kersenpitkussen écht doeltreffend?

*Warmte verzacht* 
Warmte verzacht vlug je pijn en doet écht goed. Het verzacht niet alleen, het ontspant tegelijk! Dat warmte je van je pijn af helpt komt omdat het je bloedvaten open zet met een betere doorbloeding tot gevolg. Daardoor wordt het transport van zowel zuurstof als van de noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen in je spiercellen extra gestimuleerd. Maar warmte doet nog meer. Extra warmte voert allerlei afvalstoffen die van nature door je spieren worden aangemaakt, gemakkelijk en vlugger af . Warmte ontspant in de eerste plaats je spieren en geeft je al vlug een gevoel van welbehagen. Bij dit alles moet je ook rekening houden met het feit dat zowel acute als chronische spierpijn meestal het gevolg zijn van stress en van het uitoefenen van langdurige zware inspanningen.

*Pijnverzachters met warmte*
De medische wereld stelt heel wat warmtebronnen ter beschikking om pijn te bestrijden. Zo wordt het warmte- effect extra versterkt met aangepaste massages, met massagetoestellen uitgerust met infraroodstralen. Er zijn nu ook verschillende soorten patches of zakjes op de markt die gedurende acht uur warmte afgeven en je pijn verzachten. En ook het ouderwetse kersenpitkussen weer steeds populairder. Ongetwijfeld wegens zijn gebruiksgemak maar even goed om zijn doeltreffendheid.

*Kwaliteits vulling*
De mate waarin je kersenpitkussen in staat is pijn te bestrijden hangt in belangrijke mate af van de kwaliteit van zijn vulling. De beste vulling zijn ongetwijfeld tarwe- , koolzaad- of kersenpitten, die grondig gereinigd worden vooraleer ze in het kussen gaan. In veel goedkopere (lees Chinese ) kussens worden haast uitsluitend ongereinigde en zelfs met pesticiden vervuilde pitten gebruikt.

Dergelijke kersenpitkussens doen veel kwaad maar weinig of geen goed. Kwaliteits kersenpitkussens krijgen naast hoogwaardige pitten ook een selectie van
van allerlei kruiden waaronder vooral lavendel als extra vulling. Daardoor hebben deze kersenpittenkussens niet alleen een heilzame en ontspannende werking op je lichaam maar even goed.../...

Lees verder...

----------

